# Turning off a laptop touchpad



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Please would someone mind telling me how to turn off the touchpad on an Asus laptop when using an external mouse.

mygoose


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello,

We can disable the touchpad permanately.
Do you know what type/brand of touchpad your Asus laptop is installed with?


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Nick Tompson said:


> Hello,
> 
> We can disable the touchpad permanately.
> Do you know what type/brand of touchpad your Asus laptop is installed with?


Hello Nick

I haven't got access to it at the minute so don't know type of touchpad or Asus model.

Sorry
mygoose


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

No problem. Would you like to learn how to disable the touchpad permanately, or you would only like to disable it when a mouse is in use?


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Nick

Thanks.

Would you mind telling me both?

mygoose


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

I cannot tell you how to disable it when a mouse is in use until I know the touchpad make & model etc, as I do not know for sure if it is possible for your specific touchpad device.

However, in order to disable the device permanately, follow these steps:

1. Click *Start* and then click *Run*.
2. In the *Open* box type "devmgmt.msc" and then click *OK*.
3. In *Device Manager, *expand the section *Mice and other pointing devices, *and then double click your touchpad device.
4. If you are using Windows XP, go to step 5. If you are using Windows Vista or higher, go to step 6.
5. For Windows XP, under *Device Usage* select *Do not use this device (disable)* and then click OK.
6. For Windows Vista or higher, click the *Driver *tab and then click *Disable. *Click *OK.*

The touchpad will now be permanately disabled, until you re-enable it again.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Nick Tompson said:


> I cannot tell you how to disable it when a mouse is in use until I know the touchpad make & model etc, as I do not know for sure if it is possible for your specific touchpad device.
> 
> However, in order to disable the device permanately, follow these steps:
> 
> ...


Hello Nick

Thanks very much

mygoose


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks but I've looked at this in Vista and the disable button is blanked out?

Rgds
mygoose


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

mygoose said:


> Thanks but I've looked at this in Vista and the disable button is blanked out?
> 
> Rgds
> mygoose


Hello Nick

I noticed that you came on line today.

Any reply to this please?

Many thanks
mygoose


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry, please excuse me 

Okay since you now have access to the laptop, can you provide me with the touchpad manufacturer's name?


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Nick Tompson said:


> Sorry, please excuse me
> 
> Okay since you now have access to the laptop, can you provide me with the touchpad manufacturer's name?


Hello Nick

Thanks but no I haven't access to the laptop yet but I was aware that the disable function was "missing" and I've looked at it in Vista on other laptops and it would help to know why it is blanked out.

Thanks
mygoose


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Doing some research suggests that the key combination FN + F9 disables the touchpad on ASUS laptops.

However until the specific touchpad (perhaps its Synaptics?) it is hard for me to tell you how to specifically disable it.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Nick Tompson said:


> Doing some research suggests that the key combination FN + F9 disables the touchpad on ASUS laptops.
> 
> However until the specific touchpad (perhaps its Synaptics?) it is hard for me to tell you how to specifically disable it.


Hello Nick

Originally, apparently the Fn + F9 combination isn't working hence the reason for seeking an alternative.

I doubt as if I will be able to find the specific make of touchpad and in any case all of those I've looked at it doesn't say. The best I could probably do would be to find the model of Asus laptop.

Could you not tell me why the *Disable* in your previous steps is blanked out?

_"6. For Windows Vista or higher, click the *Driver *tab and then click *Disable. *Click *OK."*_

Thanks for help
mygoose


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

It's possible the touchpad driver is disabling the button.
You may try playing around with Control Panel -> Mouse and see if there any settings for the touchpad there.


----------

